# Problem mit DVD-Brenner LG GSA-4163B



## HeinerPyt (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habe den oben genannten Brenner gekauft. Altes CD-Laufwwerk raus, neuen Brenner rein, PC starten. Im Gerätemanger habe ich nun bei DVD/CDROM-Laufwerke folgendes stehen:

ELBY DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B

Im Explorer habe ich:

DVD-RAM-Laufwerk(G
VirtualCloneDrive(H

Wenn ich auf das laufwerk G: doppel klicke passiert gar nichts. D.h. der Inhalt einer eingelegten CD/DVD wird nicht angezeigt bzw. hat einmal funktioniert und dann nicht mehr. 

Bei einem Klick auf H: heißt es "legen Sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk H. ein

Wo liegt das problem? Wer kann helfen?

mfg
Heiner


----------



## HeinerPyt (8. Juli 2006)

Brauche dringend Hilfe. Keiner da der einen guten Ratschlag parat hat?

mfg
Heiner


----------



## MrTwister (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo, der Brenner ist schon etwas älter, den habe ich auch.

Dein Laufwerk "G" ist der Brenner von LG.

Laufwerk H ist ein virtuelles Laufwerk von einer Emulationssoftware.

Hast du die Jumper beim einbauen richtig gesteckt (ich denke aber der steht auf cs)?

Hast du unterschiedliche CDs/DVDs ausprobiert?

Könnte ein Kabel nicht richtig drinstecken?

Kannst du das Problem etwas genauer beschrieben? Hast du ein Ausrufezeichen im GeräteManager?


----------



## HeinerPyt (8. Juli 2006)

Hi, der Brenner ist als Master gejumpert. Hängt an einem eigenen Controller, an dem vorher mein CD-Brenner hing. 

Kein Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanger.


----------



## HeinerPyt (8. Juli 2006)

Eine selbstgebrannte Bildcd wird angezeigt. Spielecd's oder DVD's werden nicht angezeigt bzw. es ist nicht möglich durch doppelklicken das Inhaltsverzeichnis im Explorer anzuzeigen.


mfg
Heiner


----------



## AsianPearl (17. Januar 2007)

Hey,

Genau dieses Problem hab ich auch.
Das Komische ist, dass davor das Gerät prima funktioniert hat.
Ich hab nämlich dieses Recovery-Programm gestartet und den PC
wieder in den Auslieferungszustand gebracht.
Nun funktioniert das Gerät schlagartig nicht mehr, liest gar keine CDs.
Im Gerätemanger wird es wie früher angezeigt, doch wieso klappt es nicht mehr?
Ich hab den Treiber aktualisiert und alles gecheckt mit dem Jumper.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, ist das Teil jetzt plötzlich kaputt

Hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand auch helfen kann!


----------



## octo124 (17. Januar 2007)

Geh mal in Chip-Forum - Laufwerke - Sticky FAQ Laufwerke/Controller.
Das mal abarbeiten - dann klappts mit den dünnen runden Scheiben garantiert.

PS: LG bietet für einen bestimmten Brenner ein Firmwareupdate an. Flashe aber genau nach Anleitung


----------



## maga147 (17. Januar 2007)

probier mal ein neues IDE Kabel.... am besten das, was beim Brenner dabei war


----------



## Andyman82 (26. März 2007)

Also ich hab das selbe Problem.der Dvd brenner erkennt nix was ich reinlege. jetz würde mich mal interessieren ob das mitn IDE kabel funktioniert hat. Dieses Forum is meine letzte Hoffnung bevor das ding ausm Fenster fliegt.Also BIIIITTE! Helft dem Ahnungslosen


----------

